# BackupTrans iPhone SMS Backup & Restore for Mac



## thierry_b (29 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Quelqu'un a t'il déjà essayé BackupTrans iPhone SMS Backup & Restore for Mac, pour sauvegarder et restaurer des sms entre l'iPhone et le Mac?

Merci.


----------



## thierry_b (30 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

En fait, j'ai fait une migration Android vers iPhone déjà avec un autre outil, et ce qui m'intéressait c'est d'avoir une application même payante me permettant de faire des sauvegardes complets ou sélectif de sms vers le Mac mais aussi inversement (restaurer des sms depuis ordi vers l'iPhone), ce que ne fait pas AnyTrans, il me semble bien.

Un truc tout bête, que j'apprécie bien, c'est quand quelqu'un change de numéro. Sous Android, je faisais une sauvegarde sélective juste de son fil de conversation, je le supprimais du tel, sur l'ordi je faisais un replace avec le nouveau numéro et ensuite je restorais vers le tel, comme ça les sms sont ensuite associés avec le nouveau numéro.

Merci


----------

